# Hi kids :-)



## tramp bushler (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi . Ive not been here for some time. Got hurt in March of 14 and again this April . Working on The Slope . Hyper flexed and jammed my left knee . So me making a living witha powersaw may be curtailed. 
So , I got my Class A cdl this spring . And started running dozer. Time for me to start making a living sittin on my butt.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 28, 2015)

Good to see you around again


----------



## bitzer (Jul 28, 2015)

Sounds like you need to do some mech falling. Glad to hear from ya Glen!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 28, 2015)

Sad to see a guy with u'r skills not being able to put them to use, but I'm happy you're doing well.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 28, 2015)

Howdy, stranger!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 29, 2015)

peterhead


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 29, 2015)

A good man never gets away.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 29, 2015)

Well hello then


----------



## Samlock (Jul 29, 2015)

Ouch, sorry to hear about your leg, Glen. Good thing you still got your astern in one piece, however.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey Glen! Good to see ya back!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 29, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hey Glen! Good to see ya back!


Y'all need to start some sort of club!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Y'all need to start some sort of club!


Well , oddly enough I have some really screwed up poplars to climb and take down :-[ . I go pretty slow at it now a days. . Since Jolly Jeff explained to me how he runs his climbing /life line . around the tree and advanced with the flip line . It is alot better . I do it on every tree I climb now a days. .


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 29, 2015)

Just check those bases, lol.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2015)

I dont competitively bid tree work . Anyone that wants me to climb 



or run a saw is willing to pay what I want. Or I dont do the work. . Since Ive reciently got a hankerin for a SE [email protected] Fat Bike . I need the bucks. . The bike is for exercise and hunting. 
Aparently, pedeling a bicycle is very good exercise to help knees recover.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2015)

well , the pic upload went a little crazy. But you get the idea. Actually that bike isnt a [email protected] but its nice and bright and easy to see


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 29, 2015)

Glen. You tell us you packed a moose out with that green machine we're Gonna need pics, just sayin...


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 29, 2015)

You should change your name to broke down logger. It happens to all of us eventually. I've been riding a cat recently as a matter of fact. Now my neck is giving me problems from looking behind. They should put some mirrors on those things.
My dad had an exercise bike he rode a lot when he had his knees replaced. I think it did him a lot of good.
Good to hear from you even if it comes with some bad news.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 29, 2015)

I've already got brokedownlogger trademarked


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 29, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> I dont competitively bid tree work . Anyone that wants me to climb
> View attachment 438405
> View attachment 438405
> View attachment 438405
> ...


I'm gonna need a video of you perched on that thing!


----------



## 1270d (Jul 29, 2015)

Fat bikes are slower but they sure travel over soft soil or snow a lot better than a standard tire.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just check those bases, lol.





HuskStihl said:


> I'm gonna need a video of you perched on that thing!



I cant stop laughing. . 5'8 , 260 lbs of pure Muscle Guts and Speed . . I'm gonna pull my hunting sled with it on sno go trails.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2015)

Humptulips said:


> You should change your name to broke down logger. It happens to all of us eventually. I've been riding a cat recently as a matter of fact. Now my neck is giving me problems from looking behind. They should put some mirrors on those things.
> My dad had an exercise bike he rode a lot when he had his knees replaced. I think it did him a lot of good.
> Good to hear from you even if it comes with some bad news.



Hump; , Great to see u on here again . . One thing I really liked about the grapple cat I was running , I would warn everyone about the limited visability especially behind me . But a couple good BANGS of the grapple flying around and smashing into the arch skirts kept most of them scart to get very close behind me. .


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 30, 2015)

My knees are tired tonight. But , I spent almost 3 hours in the spurs today . First time in a month and a half , so, I dont feel too bad about it. Yes, they are messed up and I dont want to have to climb full time . But they r still working. . I think some consistent bike riding will help them .


----------



## Samlock (Jul 30, 2015)

Uh, fat bike... makes me think of the bike marches in the army. Up here a fat wheeled military bike is called the 'ball mangle'.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 30, 2015)

The Finns have pedal mounted cavalry?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome back Glen..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 31, 2015)

There is no money in logging, so I did a career change. I'm carving walking sticks now, since I'm pensioned off .Lol


----------



## Samlock (Jul 31, 2015)

1270d said:


> The Finns have pedal mounted cavalry?



Haha. No, it's just a cheap way to move infantry within 100 kilometers range. Plus the lads get some exercise. Long marches on foot cause injuries. Tactically speaking the bikes are for patrolling. A squad moves quite fast on trails, yet silent.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2015)

yup !


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> There is no money in logging, so I did a career change. I'm carving walking sticks now, since I'm pensioned off .LolView attachment 438665




Gypo; That is THE SINGLE BIGGEST DIAMOND WILLOW I HAVE EVER SEEN !!!! and we have LOTS AND LOTS of diamond willow around here !! Wow . 
really great looking full scribe cabin also . !!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks, I have some up to 4' circ, but this one pictured is the longest and straightest Ive found. It gets quite addictive looking for this stuff. 
I should be working on the house, but its hard to not go looking for this green gold. Lol


----------



## olyman (Jul 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks, I have some up to 4' circ, but this one pictured is the longest and straightest Ive found. It gets quite addictive looking for this stuff.
> I should be working on the house, but its hard to not go looking for this green gold. Lol


 you going to update us,,with the latest house pics?????


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 31, 2015)

Im staining the logs now, its gonna take about 10 gallons. Its 100$ a gallon here. Ouch.


olyman said:


> you going to update us,,with the latest house pics?????


----------



## olyman (Aug 1, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Im staining the logs now, its gonna take about 10 gallons. Its 100$ a gallon here. Ouch.


 sure you don't know someone, in the states, who travels to Canada reg??? dang!!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 1, 2015)

There are several hundred thousand Alaskans that drive the Alaska highway right by me. I should flag some of them down. Lol


olyman said:


> sure you don't know someone, in the states, who travels to Canada reg??? dang!!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 2, 2015)

I just need to cut a window opening, but not sure where. Maybe near floor level, it's just a shotgun shack anyway. Lol


olyman said:


> sure you don't know someone, in the states, who travels to Canada reg??? dang!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 2, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> I dont competitively bid tree work . Anyone that wants me to climb
> View attachment 438405
> View attachment 438405
> View attachment 438405
> ...



especially those bikes. i got a buddy who owns a shop called "the candy jar". all candy ice cream goodness but he rents gas scooters and those bikes out of the shop as well. rode one and the thing will damn near give you a heart attack if you giv'er hard. those big tires make it much harder.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 2, 2015)

It was a good score after looking for diamond willow for the last 10 years. I found it in my own backyard.
I'm gonna sell it to Big Joe Mufferaw. Lol


tramp bushler said:


> Gypo; That is THE SINGLE BIGGEST DIAMOND WILLOW I HAVE EVER SEEN !!!! and we have LOTS AND LOTS of diamond willow around here !! Wow .
> really great looking full scribe cabin also . !!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 2, 2015)

You've been beveraging, haven't you?


westcoaster90 said:


> especially those bikes. i got a buddy who owns a shop called "the candy jar". all candy ice cream goodness but he rents gas scooters and those bikes out of the shop as well. rode one and the thing will damn near give you a heart attack if you giv'er hard. those big tires make it much harder.


----------



## olyman (Aug 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I just need to cut a window opening, but not sure where. Maybe near floor level, it's just a shotgun shack anyway. Lol
> View attachment 438993


 looks grand,,but no chinking at all???


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 2, 2015)

The chinking will come after the staining. It's about 300.00 for a 5 gal pail.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 2, 2015)

Gypo; are u going to use Perma Chink ?
What stain r u gonna use . Lots of people use Super Deck . And it looks good for several years . But then it flakes and yellows amd needs to b stripped . 
Westcoaster . how many psi were you running in the tires ? Fattys do have more rolling resistence than smaller tires . But, when the going gets soft or rugged , the fat tires roll over stuff that a narrow tire will sink in . . Its only heart attack hard if you go up in the gears Or , if the bike doesnt have low enough gears. . As Im not a light weight kinda guy . The big tires will carry my weight better without getting flats from pinchingwhen I bump over a rock or log .


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)

Heres the 1 st one . It is actually my wifes. I got it for her . But Ill ride it till I get mine.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)

Found it on Craigslist.
And no its not a girls bike. the top tube has that droop to allow for better standing so you can stop and shoot easier !
saved enough buying this one . I swung by the saw shop and bought a new MS251.
which so far Im impressed with . Its just a good old fashion chain saw without all the foolishness on it. .
IE , no 2 barrel carb or computer trying to tell it how to run . And it has spring mounts.
I got it with a 16" b+c . And I ordered a floaring rim clutch drum .


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Samlock (Aug 10, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> Found it on Craigslist.
> And no its not a girls bike. the top tube has that droop to allow for better standing so you can stop and shoot easier !
> saved enough buying this one . I swung by the saw shop and bought a new MS251.
> which so far Im impressed with . Its just a good old fashion chain saw without all the foolishness on it. .
> ...



But it has no oil adjustment screw.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)

That is true . but with a dinky little 16" bar it dumps on enough oil . plenty enough for an 18 or 20 if it lives wide open . A good friend has one that has an 18" bar on it and it does great !! even with the bar full. Which , around here isnt that often . . It weighs a fair ammount less than the 261 and tho it doesnt have the power a 261 has . it has plenty for what I will do with it. . If I need a bigger saw , I got a bigger saw


----------



## 1270d (Aug 10, 2015)

You should be buying local, tramp, and fit yourself with a 907 fatbike.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)

Far out of my price range. Them and Fatback. 
I do like the look of their aluminum frame+fork bikes . but $3600.00 is just TOO much money for a peddle bike. !! imho. 
I seriously doubt I could tell any difference between a 9Zero7 or Fatback . And the KHS 3000. . Heck . I only have 1 hopped up powersaw. And I really KNOW power saws. 
Sometimes , good enough is just , plenty good enuf. Bit 9Zero7s and Fatbacks are REALLY NICE. . If I was a young hot rod , maybe. . There aint much hot rod left in me tho.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)

Hence the 251 Stihl. instead of a 261. I just ease intoer.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2015)

I actually wanted a 543 Husky . But no one in the Anchorage + Valley area had any. I'll prolly get a 550 Husky when I get moved to Tok. because Stihl STUPIDLY !!!!!!!!!!! stopped selling the Arctic versions of their saws in the US and Alaska. I can get a 550 w/heated handles. . Might get a warm hands 390 Husky also.


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 10, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> Hence the 251 Stihl. instead of a 261. I just ease intoer.


Make sure you watch the kick-back on that beast!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 11, 2015)

Always. I started advertising Arborist work again so hopefully I will pick up some work for it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 11, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> Gypo; are u going to use Perma Chink ?
> What stain r u gonna use . Lots of people use Super Deck . And it looks good for several years . But then it flakes and yellows amd needs to b stripped .
> Westcoaster . how many psi were you running in the tires ? Fattys do have more rolling resistence than smaller tires . But, when the going gets soft or rugged , the fat tires roll over stuff that a narrow tire will sink in . . Its only heart attack hard if you go up in the gears Or , if the bike doesnt have low enough gears. . As Im not a light weight kinda guy . The big tires will carry my weight better without getting flats from pinchingwhen I bump over a rock or log .


I think I will use perma chink or log jam.
For stain I mixed Sikkens with Rawhide. Im jacking up the house a bit because it sunk 4" on one corner.
I'd much rather live in a wall tent though.Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 11, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> View attachment 440325


I should get back on my bike more often. I used to be a "transcontinental cyclist" when I was younger and put on at least 50,000 miles. My first ride took me 36 days to get from Toronto to Vancouver. When I finished the trip you could see more meat on an exray, but you could bounce a three pound ball pean hammer off my legs with no bruising. Lol


----------



## Samlock (Aug 11, 2015)

A geezer I know wasn't too happy with his 251, because the saw ran out of oil long before gas. All that could be done was to score some thicker bar oil. There is also chemistry for home cookers to thicken the bar oil - no need for that, fortunately, a commercial brand was stiff enough.


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 11, 2015)

Consider yourself lucky to have a Stihl that runs out of oil before gas. Especially a homeowner model.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll keep an eye on it . I usually have a spare tank of each on my belt. Its better to use too much oil than not enuf. I like the 16" bar. its kinda toy like. There is a good Husky shop in Fairbanks and Ketchikan But I dont know of one in Anchorage or The Valley. I would have prefered a 346 or 242 or 246 or 543 . But , Alas.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 11, 2015)

So , I had my 1st work out ride on The Boris today . it took me 42 minutes to go a bit over 4 miles. I averaged a bit less than 6 mph. When I was 23 I used to run 6 miles and average 6 minutes per mile. . 27 years and 80 lbs takes its toll. However , it was a good leg work out with a good pump but NO PAIN !! in and around my knees. ! Thats what I was hoping for. !! I was wearing my Wild ass riggin pants . and the seams in the crotck got a bit painful


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 12, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> I'll keep an eye on it . I usually have a spare tank of each on my belt. Its better to use too much oil than not enuf. I like the 16" bar. its kinda toy like. There is a good Husky shop in Fairbanks and Ketchikan But I dont know of one in Anchorage or The Valley. I would have prefered a 346 or 242 or 246 or 543 . But , Alas.



Bryan Plust has two VERY nice 246's for sale in the Trading post section.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 12, 2015)

thats ok. I have this one now and a floating rim kit on the way. I did some cutting with it today . With .325 Stihl brand Rapid Super , chisel bit chain it cuts quite good. I wish it was semi or full skip. but itsok. just gotta keep the rpm up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 12, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Consider yourself lucky to have a Stihl that runs out of oil before gas. Especially a homeowner model.


But if you're a geezer it doesn't really matter anyway. Lol


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2015)

I got my bike. A Cogburn CB4 Shimano . in Realtree Snow camo. size L/XL. 
Since I never use my old International dump truck, I sold it and bought a fat bike. Since I started riding these fat bikes my knees feel and work so much better. Some how Ill figure out how to take and upload a vid so Jon will be able to see me .


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2015)

notice ; I'm wearing my Kask ! 

Not some greenie bike helmet !


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 24, 2015)

tramp bushler said:


> View attachment 442808


If this were higher resolution, I'd have my new avatar pic!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm workin on that.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 25, 2015)

Yup, a Kask, A Glock and Bike shorts , thats how I roll


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2015)

I saw a fat bike just recently. The tires & rims I noticed immediately. Back when was a serious rider the beefiest wheels tou could get where called double wides made by sun rims. 26"x2.75 or 80 in front &a 24x3 in back of a Santa Cruz super 8. 8.75 of travel out back & the boxxer was like 7.5. Ive still got the bike minus front brake rotor & assembly, bottom bracket & crank arms gonna put a new fork & rear shock on it one day and go see if i can still huck myself off of small cliffs and navigate narrow catwalks just high enough in the air so you hurt yourself if you fall off. With the 24" in the back i could manual that bike as long as there was a hill to pull me. A manual is a wheelie sans brakes and pedal power. Just chllin on the back tire doin about 30mph. Those big wheels & tires made it easy if you got the front spinning before you put it in the air. Gyro effect.. anyhow, how stout are the wheels on those fat bikes? I punished he chit out of those doublewides and never even had to true one up. Popped tubes from casing rocks, stairs/curbs, rim still fine. I need to get back into what we called freeriding. Go find a good long double set of stairs, gap the first set & the landing and land on the second set. Roofs to downslopes. Walls. 18 wheeler trailers to downslopes. Id probably break my leg in 20 minutes if I tried any of that now..


----------



## 1270d (Aug 30, 2015)

I think you would find the fat bike wheels too light for free ride or downhill. Some of them have holes through the wheel on the spoke side to save weight I suppose.


----------



## 1270d (Aug 30, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2015)

I was suspect that that would be the case. Its certainly not a freeride rig. Back when i rode it was kool to be up to date on the latest & gratest. That bike was almost 5,000 back in 01. I thought that was insane, but i was fine with delegating every penny I got towards it. I got help... bikes are twice if not more than what they where back then. Cross country bikes that are like 9000 bucks. Is it REALLY that much better than an old trek 8000? I mean if it has breaks air in the tires and the derIlers are on point, the rest is kind of up to the rider. Same with road bikes. Downhill & freeride actually require some beef. You're just paying for weight loss & arrowdynamics with the others. I rode a friends brandnew cross country type freeride cross and his almost brand new scott road bike last year, and they felt like the bikes i rode 10 years ago...


----------



## 1270d (Aug 30, 2015)

I've always thought pedal bikes were expensive, but was never heavy into the sport. If I'm laying out that kind of money for a bike, you can bet it will have an engine.

The new suspension technology might be light years ahead of what you rode around 2000?


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2015)

The geometry on that thing was impressive. Most DH bikes feel like your constantly pedaling around in some sand. Ill definately upgrade the shocks tohigh. The boxxer, i let a friend rebuild it and he did something to it it has no rebound dampening any more and bottoms out with a clank. If it didnt do that id run ir. Good good triple crown forks foe their day


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2015)

I have Roling Daryl , non holed rims on my cogburn. My wife's Boris has 32 hole factory rims. the thing about the cost of bikes is more about shaving weight and things that aee for play. . If heavy duty cargo bikes were available with 5" tires I probably got one of them . Even if it took 4" tires. Surly, reccomends against doing much jumping on the Rollin Daryls. they aee 82 mm . Im hoping someone comes out with a 6" bike this year. they would need to come up with a 150 mm bottom bracket and 240ish mm hubs. But . it would b doable.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2015)

My wife on her Boris. That would make for a great off highway freight bike. !! as we have at least half the year with snow on the ground , riding on snow is where its at for a bike for me . I can go up to about 4.3" wide rear tire wider in front ofcourse.
The price has come down on front suspension fattys. with the Bluto fork. . I need front rack capability so I dont do front suspension. But, a full suspension fatty would be a fun ride. Lots of $$$$ tho. My Cogburn was 1900$ so thats about as high dollar as I want to go.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2015)

56; you were stratosfiricly beyond my riding abilities !! I'm just into the exercise and overland travel of bike riding. Its a nice , quiet way to access the back country when everything freezes up.


----------



## Haywire (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice bike, Tramp!


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 20, 2015)

Ya . Thank you ! . I put studded tiresfront and rear on both our fattys. I wasnt satisfied with the studs being long enough on the rear of my wife's Botis . So I took one of the Nate's from my bike and put about 300 3/8" steel framing screws thru the knobs and basically turned it into a corked tire. ( similar to a " corked boot " ) . I covered all the screw heads with silicon sealant and put the tube back in aired it up to 20 psi and bounced it around . Then put it on the bike and dropped the pressure to around 10 psi. . Lets put it this way. She aint wiping out because There isnt enough steel on the ice .  . I put a Dillinger 5 on her fork and put a set of studded Vee Snowshoes XL on my bike. . Ive hot $850.00 in studded tires on our bikes now.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Glen


----------



## slowp (Oct 20, 2015)

I finally have working rear brakes on my bike, so can start riding again. It is a 90 mile drive, no matter which way you go, to find a bike mechanic. I have a Bike Repair Book, but the pictures never seem to match the parts on my bike. Oh well, I needed apples so dropped it off at a Yakima shop, and they fixed it for $28. I got apples too.

I'll try it out today on the gated roads.


----------



## Haywire (Oct 20, 2015)

Schwalbe makes a nice ice tire for standard mountain rims, not sure if they make 'em for fatties.


----------



## slowp (Oct 21, 2015)

Studded tires are illegal until after November 1.


----------



## Haywire (Oct 21, 2015)

Only in Warshington. Does it even snow there?


----------



## slowp (Oct 21, 2015)

Haywire said:


> Only in Warshington. Does it even snow there?



Funny you should ask. Most of the drivers here think we are in a perpetual ice storm. Just about every car has studded tires on and they are noisy on the seldom slick pavement. Some run them all year. I guess you never know when that ice storm will hit.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 21, 2015)

Weekenders from Bellevue, all of 'em.


----------



## slowp (Oct 21, 2015)

Whilst on my bike ride yesterday, I found this out in the woods. The flames probably make it much faster.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 21, 2015)

Glen, its good to see you.


----------



## dhskier2 (Oct 23, 2015)

056 kid said:


> Ive still got the bike minus front brake rotor & assembly, bottom bracket & crank arms...



I've got all the goodies you need in my box of bike parts. 
I remember those days of freeriding. I lived on the Island then, and my wife was from Nelson. I was riding the best BC had to offer. "Northshore" meant something different than a Hawaii surf mecca

I've still got an old Brodie Holeshot frame in the garage rafters I keep thinking I'll build back up... not gonna happen


----------



## dhskier2 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice bike tramp.
A fat tire setup has had me thinking along the lines of hunting access for the past year or so. We've got so much being gates here... I think it would come in handy


----------



## slowp (Oct 23, 2015)

dhskier2 said:


> Nice bike tramp.
> A fat tire setup has had me thinking along the lines of hunting access for the past year or so. We've got so much being gates here... I think it would come in handy



Yes. If you don't have a dog running along with you, you can sneak up on the critters. The same is true for kayaks. We were paddling on a nearby reservoir and wondering if a deer was really a deer, or if it was fake--one of those lawn ornament or bow practice fakes put there for a joke, because the deer just stood still with no movement. Finally it moved a little, but not much.


----------



## slowp (Oct 24, 2015)

Yesterday's ride behind the gate. I try to run the Slightly Used Dog (SUD) until her heart bursts. That hasn't happened but it does calm her down a lot. 



The area where I've been observing the failure and then bounce back of a Western Red Cedar plantation. It looked like it was a fail so the company replanted in between with Doug-fir. Now the cedar seems to be recovering from the deer damage and is catching up. 



Old Snuffy, my faithful bike.


----------

